# Crawl Cay Dwarf boa rehoming help? (UK)



## lewatk (12 mo ago)

I have an adult male Crawl Cay Dwarf Boa that needs rehoming within the next couple of weeks as I am moving, and he will not be able to be accommodated in my new location. Therefore, I am looking for a new home free of charge, I would even be willing to transport him myself or pay for a courier, as I cannot move until he is rehomed. Any offers or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## oreethecocktiel (11 mo ago)

I would love to take him. I am a snake rescuer that specializes in finding snakes new homes.


----------



## lewatk (12 mo ago)

oreethecocktiel said:


> I would love to take him. I am a snake rescuer that specializes in finding snakes new homes.


Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## oreethecocktiel (11 mo ago)

lewatk said:


> Whereabouts are you located?


The US


----------



## lewatk (12 mo ago)

oreethecocktiel said:


> The US


I'm uk, i'm not sure how the logistics would work


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

lewatk said:


> I'm uk, i'm not sure how the logistics would work


It wouldn't!

Put an advert in both the Snakes For Sale section and the Rehoming Section. Add your location together with photos and hopefully someone will be able to help.


----------



## lewatk (12 mo ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> It wouldn't!
> 
> Put an advert in both the Snakes For Sale section and the Rehoming Section. Add your location together with photos and hopefully someone will be able to help.


I've already posted an advert, I'll look at the rehoming section thanks.


----------

